# Sears Tote Cycle Info



## 47jchiggins (Mar 26, 2014)

I picked this little guy up the other day, it had been in a garage for several years collecting dust, can someone tell me something about it, serial # 6H445320   507 459810?

Thanks 

Todd


----------



## bricycle (Mar 26, 2014)

guess would be 1970. I had a purple one that was a 1971 mine had 20" wheels. yours looks to have 16" wheels...?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 26, 2014)

CAUTION: If you ride with seat/bars all the way up, don't hit a curb....you'll go flying!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 26, 2014)

bricycle said:


> guess would be 1970. I had a purple one that was a 1971 mine had 20" wheels. yours looks to have 16" wheels...?




Hey Bricycle, thanks for the info, mine has 20" wheels as well and I will be sure to avoid hitting any curbs.

Todd


----------



## bricycle (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's my AMF HI-lo....sold my Sears.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's mine. For a ballooner guy, this quirky thing has stuck around for quite a while. Yours looks to be all original circa 1970ish as mentioned.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 26, 2014)

Everyone on this forum seems to have one.  Here is mine.  Roger


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, and here I thought I was the only one.............Rusty and Roger, nice bikes!

Todd


----------



## 47jchiggins (Mar 27, 2014)

Does anyone have an idea of value or collectibility ? As cool as it is, it doesn't exactly fit with the rest of the herd..........

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## tailhole (Mar 27, 2014)

*I have one too*

Mine isn't as original as yours, but it's super fun to ride.  I take it to swap meets for getting around.  I got my frame/fork for $30, then bought a modern kids bike on craigs for $7 and put those wheels/tires on it.  Cheap, fun useful little bike.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Apr 6, 2014)

This little guy needs a new home, check it out in for sale/trade section.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 3, 2017)

I just got one too, missing the rear fender. But this thing is a lot of fun to ride. I will be cleaning it up and polish the chrome back up. I recently got an electric car, so I'm hoping I can break this down and stow it.in the hatch for when I charge up.


----------



## Ilovebikes1989 (Jan 26, 2022)

47jchiggins said:


> I picked this little guy up the other day, it had been in a garage for several years collecting dust, can someone tell me something about it, serial # 6H445320   507 459810?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Todd



That's a beautiful bike


----------

